# Problem with touchpad in Samsung Series 5 Ultra



## lahaa (Jan 17, 2013)

Hello there!
So I was experiencing some unsolving problems with my laptop so I figured refreshing it might do the deed. But when I did so my touchpad scrolling started not to work: I couldnt scroll it up, down or sideways in my windows 8. Now i`ve tried pretty much everything I could imagine to fix it, but I just cant figure it out what`s the problem and why my scrolling is not working. I need sugestions, because I couldn`t sort this out by miself. Thanks!


----------



## CLCS (Dec 22, 2012)

Have you uninstalled your touch pad drivers, rebooted and reinstalled? Have you turned off your touchpad manually on the keyboard and turned it back on?


----------

